# Looking for a periodontist



## AishaSri (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm urgently looking for a periodontist in Cairo, Nasr City. Does anyone have a good experience with one? He/she needs to speak English.

(periodontists are experts in the diagnosis and treatment of gum disease)

Thanks!


----------

